# 189 Application - Applied from Onshore - Bridging Visa A not issued to partner



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

First things first... Thank you for your patience and your time reading this ... 

I have submitted my 189 Visa application with a dependent added in the same application.

I received bridging Visa A in minutes after submitting the application. However my partner didn't get the Bridging A Visa.

I have reported it to Home Affairs by calling them @ 131 881. They seem to have tried to issue BVA for my partner, as I could see an entry added in the list of clients to whom BVA is issued, but we didn't got any correspondence or BVA document for my partner.

Few days later, I got a new Bridging Visa A again. However my spouse's BVA is not issued. Since then there is no update.

I tried calling Home Affairs multiple times at the same number, and unfortunately I get a different response every time I call them... Here are the suggestions I received from them... 

1. Visit local Home Affairs office in person - It didnt help, rather they suggested to call 131 881 only.

2. As your spouse didnt get the Bridging Visa, she should call us, not you (myself).

3. When my spouse called them - Wait till they take a decision, it might be being processed. They haven't even taken her passport number or any reference number to validate the application.

4. We called them again saying our 457 Visa is going to expire in another 20 days, we got a similar response saying wait till 18th day and give us a call back.

5. To confirm this, I called them again - some other person suggested to apply for BVA separately after waiting for few more days. Again, they have not taken our reference number or passport number or anything to validate our application.

Now, with a feeling that "Experienced patient is better than a doctor to suggest a medicine.." I am seeking our Expat Forum members help or suggestion here.. if you have come across any similar cases. Do you have any guess, whats going on with my partner's BVA


I have few questions.. 

- If BVA is not issued for my partner, can she continue to stay in Australia? or Is it considered violation to Australian Visa rules etc?

- If you have have come across any scenario like this, could you please share your experience. what has happened and how you managed to get your BVA visa.

- Can we apply for BVA individually ? or Do I need to opt BV-B.


I have even passed on this feedback to Home Affairs complaint/feedback team @133 177, but with no luck. Estimated time frame to get a response from feedback/complaint lodged is 15 working days.. 


Please suggest.. Your help is highly appreciated.


Thanks in advance..... 

PS: My Partner is also in Australia currently...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Did your partner get an acknowledgement of visa application PDF emailed through? 

When you go to your imimaccount - the "messages" tab - can you see your respective BVA's there?


----------



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Did your partner get an acknowledgement of visa application PDF emailed through?
> 
> When you go to your imimaccount - the "messages" tab - can you see your respective BVA's there?


Hi there,

Thanks for your reply. 

I could only see my BVA and not my partner's. In 'Bridging Visa Information' tab I could see her name added at a later point (BVA's issue for this application) when I have reported the issue to Home Affairs. But there is no correspondence (messages) or email.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Nath123Perth said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I could only see my BVA and not my partner's. In 'Bridging Visa Information' tab I could see her name added at a later point (BVA's issue for this application) when I have reported the issue to Home Affairs. But there is no correspondence (messages) or email.


In that BVA tab, it's not possible to download a PDF of some sort? That's really odd. 

Maybe get in touch with a migration agent to have a look around your account / do the needful.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi all,
I am about to finish up my application for 189 and pay fees. My question is:
1. Do I need to do anything before paying the fees to get the bridging visa for me and my partner?
2. Will the BVA be issued automatically for both of us, soon after we are done with the payment?
3. As the thread starter mentioned, will there be a possibility for my partner not to get issued with a BV?
I am currently on a student visa (expires in March 2019) and my wife on a tourist visa (expires in Feb 2019).
Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shahid15 said:


> Hi all,
> I am about to finish up my application for 189 and pay fees. My question is:
> 1. Do I need to do anything before paying the fees to get the bridging visa for me and my partner?
> 2. Will the BVA be issued automatically for both of us, soon after we are done with the payment?
> ...


Usually BVA's are issued almost immediately - e.g. after I lodged my 190, in about 2 minutes I got an acknowledgement of application received pdf, and in about 3 minutes I got my BVA - emailed to me, and also visible in Immiaccount.

On another forum some users have reported delays in their BVA being issued, and then you might have to follow-up with DHA as the poster above did. 

Does your wife have a "no further stay" condition on her tourist visa (e.g. 8503)? If yes, she might not get a BVA.


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

Nath123Perth said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I could only see my BVA and not my partner's. In 'Bridging Visa Information' tab I could see her name added at a later point (BVA's issue for this application) when I have reported the issue to Home Affairs. But there is no correspondence (messages) or email.


Can you click on "View bridging visa grant notification"? If yes, what does that show?

BVA is pretty much an automated process. We (I and the spouse) got ours within a couple minutes of submitting our application.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Usually BVA's are issued almost immediately - e.g. after I lodged my 190, in about 2 minutes I got an acknowledgement of application received pdf, and in about 3 minutes I got my BVA - emailed to me, and also visible in Immiaccount.
> 
> On another forum some users have reported delays in their BVA being issued, and then you might have to follow-up with DHA as the poster above did.
> 
> Does your wife have a "no further stay" condition on her tourist visa (e.g. 8503)? If yes, she might not get a BVA.


Thank you for the reply. No, she doesn't have that condition. Its just " no work" and "no study for more than 3 months" conditions only.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shahid15 said:


> Thank you for the reply. No, she doesn't have that condition. Its just " no work" and "no study for more than 3 months" conditions only.


Should be smooth sailing then,  

Do keep us posted


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Should be smooth sailing then,
> 
> Do keep us posted


Sure brother
Just about to upload last page of form 80 and then I am done. Will post the updates soon as I lodge (in an hour or so):fingerscrossed:


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello friends,
I have submitted the application and Bridging Visas have been issued for me and my wife (her visa doesn't seem to have any conditions- I assume she can work once it is active:ranger:- )Straight away without any delay.
Thank you all for your support- Now the long wait begins:fingerscrossed:

Hope the thread starter has got his issue sorted out and that his partner has had the visa issued

Thank you all


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi, I have a similar issue.

Me and my spouse both came to Australia in separate student 500 visa (not dependent because we married later). Now my spouse will apply for 190 adding me as dependent. Both our student visa are expiring in August; now when she will submit 190 application, she will get a bridging visa. In this case, will I also get a bridging visa automatically being a dependent to her on 190 application? 
Or shall I go to graduate visa when my visa expires, whether my spouse applies for 190 before or after that? Thanks


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Nath123Perth said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> First things first... Thank you for your patience and your time reading this ...
> 
> ...


Hi Nath,

Curious to know what happened to your partner's bridging visa and what else you have done. Any update? 
Good luck.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> Hi, I have a similar issue.
> 
> Me and my spouse both came to Australia in separate student 500 visa (not dependent because we married later). Now my spouse will apply for 190 adding me as dependent. Both our student visa are expiring in August; now when she will submit 190 application, she will get a bridging visa. In this case, will I also get a bridging visa automatically being a dependent to her on 190 application?
> Or shall I go to graduate visa when my visa expires, whether my spouse applies for 190 before or after that? Thanks


If you are added as a dependent you will also get a Bridging visa if you are in the country when she submits the application 
It will kick in only when your current visa expires normally 

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have a similar issue.
> ...


Thank you NB for your reply.


----------



## mitulp (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello Guys,

Got a question. 
I am in Australia on visitor's Visa. I am planning to apply for ENS 186 soon. What kind of Bridging visa can i expect? Will i have work rights? Can i travel overseas?

My wife is currently in india. Does she get a bridging visa? 

My visitors visa doesnot allow me to work.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

mitulp said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Got a question.
> I am in Australia on visitor's Visa. I am planning to apply for ENS 186 soon. What kind of Bridging visa can i expect? Will i have work rights? Can i travel overseas?
> ...


must be bridging visa A, with work rights. Will have to apply for bridging visa B with 140$ which comes with travel authority while holding bridging visa A.
Your spouse if not present in oz at time of filing visa will not get bridging visa.
This is afaik let other's also pitch in.


----------

